# Is Aquabid.com safe to use?



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

this is the url for the seller i am considering buying from: 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Blimp33

this is the url to the fish i would like to buy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362146613

im not sure how to find out their track record and DOAs, etc. Does anyone have any advice for me? or warnings? is anyone familiar with this seller? they have a 100% positive rating which makes me nervous, but have about a hundred fish for sale on the site.
thanks guys!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Not for me, I'd go broke buying fish there :lol:


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Not for me, I'd go broke buying fish there :lol:


its just im looking for a copper, and you cant exactly pick that up at the store so easily


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It appears that the seller has gotten great feedback so I'd say he's a good seller. I'm not familiar with this person but then again I've never bought from Aquabid. Several people here have, though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aquabid it's self is great! But it is the seller you need to watch for try contacting him with your questions.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if a seller has as much positive feedback as that guy, and no negative whatsoever, you can be pretty damn confident they're a good seller/breeder. just make sure you get with a good transhipper, i keep hearing great things about linda olson.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquabid is great as long as you work with reputable sellers! Blimp is a great seller! I'd say go for it, that female is just lovely!


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> if a seller has as much positive feedback as that guy, and no negative whatsoever, you can be pretty damn confident they're a good seller/breeder. just make sure you get with a good transhipper, i keep hearing great things about linda olson.


i will definitely try to get Ms. Linda then. Thank you so much!


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> Aquabid is great as long as you work with reputable sellers! Blimp is a great seller! I'd say go for it, that female is just lovely!


thank you! your fish are beautiful btw! i love their colors and the marking a few have on their heads!


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

So what am i looking at paying? Im not sure what shipping and such would cost or do i discuss that with the transhipper? my husband has agreed to let me have her, but i dont want to surprise him with the price. 
i am assuming the $20 she costs does not include anything. also i saw there is a heating pad you can buy to ship them with; are there other extras like this i should consider?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

$20 - fish
$5 - shipping to transhipper
~$25-$30 - shipping to you from transhipper plus maybe $5 in handling fees + heatpack


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> $20 - fish
> $5 - shipping to transhipper
> ~$25-$30 - shipping to you from transhipper plus maybe $5 in handling fees + heatpack


my husband is going to have a heart attack! :shock: lol thank you!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

see what I mean? ;-):lol:

How come copper looks like silver?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

XD well most people buy several fishes because the shipping to you from the transhipper doesn't increase up until a certain number so the cost per fish is technically cheaper. I don't remember where the other transhippers are but you can opt to have her sent by priority mail instead of express mail and I think that one is $15... If you aren't too far from them it might be fine, but usually the transhipper won't refund if the fish arrives dead through priority mail =/


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

registereduser said:


> see what I mean? ;-):lol:
> 
> How come copper looks like silver?


lol yeah i do. where do you get yours then?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

registereduser said:


> see what I mean? ;-):lol:
> 
> How come copper looks like silver?


probably just the lighting. coppers tend to vary their apparent color a lot depending on the type, brightness and direction of light as it hits them. some will show silver under LED's but blue-green under incandescent, and true copper tones under fluorescent lighting.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

creame172 said:


> lol yeah i do. where do you get yours then?


I get most from Petco but I have gotten some deals right here on this board. Check out the classified section.


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> XD well most people buy several fishes because the shipping to you from the transhipper doesn't increase up until a certain number so the cost per fish is technically cheaper. I don't remember where the other transhippers are but you can opt to have her sent by priority mail instead of express mail and I think that one is $15... If you aren't too far from them it might be fine, but usually the transhipper won't refund if the fish arrives dead through priority mail =/


 Ms. Jennifer L Viveiros is only a few hours away from me so i think i will use her. she was mentioned in the 'Buying fish on Aquabid' thread.


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

registereduser said:


> I get most from Petco but I have gotten some deals right here on this board. Check out the classified section.


i did but i was specifically looking for a purple copper female and didnt see one. i will look some more though. the petsmart here gets theirs in tomorrow and that is where i got Pan so i am hoping to maybe find one there. i'm going between classes to look.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

creame172 said:


> Ms. Jennifer L Viveiros is only a few hours away from me so i think i will use her. she was mentioned in the 'Buying fish on Aquabid' thread.


Oh!! Then you can pick them up from her and don't gotta pay shipping. It'll probably be $4-5 fee for pick up. So the fish will only be around $30. :-D One of the transhippers lives 5 minutes from my school so I've been really spoiled XD


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> Oh!! Then you can pick them up from her and don't gotta pay shipping. It'll probably be $4-5 fee for pick up. So the fish will only be around $30. :-D One of the transhippers lives 5 minutes from my school so I've been really spoiled XD


My husband's aunt lives there so we can have a visit and not just have to drive straight the whole way. 
you are spoiled!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

creame172 said:


> My husband's aunt lives there so we can have a visit and not just have to drive straight the whole way.
> you are spoiled!


lol well watch out because aquabid can get quite addictive! ;-) I get my fishes from there often and, while I've had some dead on arrivals (in which case the transhipper takes pics and send them to the seller and you get a refund), I've never had issues with the sellers. I look at the feedback, and that seller's is great. Once you buy the fish, you will have to wait until its your transhipper shipping date (they usually have one or two shipping dates per month). You can ask the seller when her next shipping date is to get a better idea =]


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> lol well watch out because aquabid can get quite addictive! ;-) I get my fishes from there often and, while I've had some dead on arrivals (in which case the transhipper takes pics and send them to the seller and you get a refund), I've never had issues with the sellers. I look at the feedback, and that seller's is great. Once you buy the fish, you will have to wait until its your transhipper shipping date (they usually have one or two shipping dates per month). You can ask the seller when her next shipping date is to get a better idea =]


i went ahead and emailed her to introduce myself. i cant bid yet because i havnt gotten the email with my password yet.


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

one more question(probably not the last); can i just give paypal my card # or do i have to link my bank account as well? it sent me an email activating my account, but also is asking for my bank info on the original page i started on.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not sure about that =/ I have it linked to my bank account and I think I remember being forced to do it that way, but it was a while ago sorry ^^;


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

She will be $20 + $5 import fee to get her from thailand into the USA and to the transhipper. Then you will need to pay the transhipper a shipping fee to get her to your house. So roughly $15 or $20 for priority or $30-$40 for express + a heatpack fee which is usually $5-$7 so at the least your looking at around $45. Linda is a great transhipper and so is Jennifer.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/BettaBids

Mitch has great looking bettas for sale and up for auction all the time and he's here in the us. i got my Bumi(my avatar pic is him) from him and Tenzin is on his way to me. really good guy to get betta's from all the people say good things have yet to see someone say theirs was DOA or anything like that.

check him out


----------



## creame172 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kuro said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BettaBids
> 
> Mitch has great looking bettas for sale and up for auction all the time and he's here in the us. i got my Bumi(my avatar pic is him) from him and Tenzin is on his way to me. really good guy to get betta's from all the people say good things have yet to see someone say theirs was DOA or anything like that.
> 
> check him out


oh thanks ill check him out.


----------

